# fish id please



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

Hi can anyone identify this fish please?





























also a rough idea on how much its worth Thanks?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Senegal Bichir.
Looks like a tiny baby - worth about £5!


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Senegal Bichir.
> Looks like a tiny baby - worth about £5!


its not that small? 

8/9"


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sheldon&shelly said:


>


You are aware the swordtail in the bck ground is on the bichers dinner menu ?.Pretty much any fish the swordtails size is.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Bichirs are opportunistic predators i.e. they will eat anything that fits in their mouths. :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> its not that small?
> 
> 8/9"


ooh, looks much smaller in the pics.
I'd say about £10.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Bichirs are opportunistic predators i.e. they will eat anything that fits in their mouths. :whistling2:


Or if it doesn't fit in their mouth, they'll just latch on and do the suicide roll! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

yes im aware of this, 

this is why im having it id as im losing fish :devil:

anyone want to buy him :lol2:
or swap for other fish:lol2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Or if it doesn't fit in their mouth, they'll just latch on and do the suicide roll!


Crocodile fish, eh? :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Senegal Bichir.
> Looks like a tiny baby - worth about £5!


 no fair! you beat me to it... i have one... nice!


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

HABU said:


> no fair! you beat me to it... i have one... nice!


 
its not nice when its eating all my other fish :devil:

ive just rehomed a clarius because it was eating my fish now i find another fish is eating them to :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> its not nice when its eating all my other fish :devil:
> 
> ive just rehomed a clarius because it was eating my fish now i find another fish is eating them to :lol2:


even fish have to make a living... i kep mine in with community fish... i found that if i feed him these sinking pellets regularly he leaves the tetras alone... my pellets are to die for... and easier to catch... keep him fed and he won't misbehave... vary often!


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

HABU said:


> even fish have to make a living... i kep mine in with community fish... i found that if i feed him these sinking pellets regularly he leaves the tetras alone... my pellets are to die for... and easier to catch... keep him fed and he won't misbehave... vary often!


Pellets are very good when mixed with peanut butter on white bread. :lol2:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

bichirs rule!


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd swap my a male cheey barb and a dwarf cory for it?  would stop my senegal, dehelzi and reedfish from eating them lol


----------

